# New coop



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

What ya think of my little coop I built. Lol


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Functional and protected from the winds! Perfect. Do you have a way to get eggs out easily?


Jim


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Cute! Reminds me of a double decker bus! Can you give us pics of the inside of the coop?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

no nest box? or can you get inside to remove them ? nice little coop though.


----------



## sweetheart014 (Dec 21, 2013)

That's a nice little coop there!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

I did a little remodel on my coop the sides open up to remove eggs. Have a lot of fun building it. I'm just wandering how I'll build the latter Goin up for my silkies got several levels. What ya think?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

looks like a chicken apartment 

they will fly up to were they want to go

i would add a perch outside the top holes

so they have something to grab as they fly up for a landing


good luck


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey iv been told silkies can't fly. U think they could fly in the coop if I put one latter to the sec floor?


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

will said:


> Hey iv been told silkies can't fly. U think they could fly in the coop if I put one latter to the sec floor?


light hearted Joking note:
I think they can "fly" but it's a horrible "fly." It's flying an inch of the ground for a second counts. But others call this jumping. (Don't break their hopes and dreams tho)

Answer on a serious note:
Yea they may need a ladder. The reason they have difficulty is mostly due to the feathers (the fluffy ones that give them their name).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

will said:


> Hey iv been told silkies can't fly. U think they could fly in the coop if I put one latter to the sec floor?


You're correct, they can't. The highest I've seen one get was a jump/flap deal that got him to four feet. I saw three more often and its always the boys that did it.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

love the re modeling, looking good.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It looks like a little Dr. Seuss house! Too cute


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

This is one of the new resident of the new coop. Just got her a few days ago


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Update on my coop.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Update on my coop. I'm tired. Lol


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Dude, that thing is a Chick Condo.

Sauna? Jacuzzi? Steam room?


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol. I think I got carried away. was fun though


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I need a large version of that for my goats!


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

All moved in.


----------

